
Ask HN: What are modern front ends for RxJS? - smrtinsert
I&#x27;m catching up on React and seeing the changes that have happened recently which include hooks.  Needless to say I&#x27;m not thrilled.  When I was last heavy into frontend, I was excited by cljs atoms and top down virtual dom rendering.  I had my front end and backend being rendered by the same codebase.<p>What I&#x27;d like to be able to do is render something using RxJS + Typescript. What gui libraries are best to use for that these days?  Am I looking at only Bootstrap?
======
gitgud
If you want a minimal library, I would recommend [1] "vue.js", you can easily
pass observables to components, it supports typescript easily too.

Also, [2] "vue-rx" might be a good alternative to RxJS, as it allows for
automatic subscription management and streaming.

[1]
[https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/typescript.html](https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/typescript.html)

[2] [https://github.com/vuejs/vue-rx](https://github.com/vuejs/vue-rx)

~~~
smrtinsert
Wow I had no idea vue supported rx and typescript now. thanks!

